# Army Surplus in Cardiff



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 16, 2006)

Where's the best/biggest Army Surplus place in Cardiff?

It's at times like this I get all misty-eyed for Cassies in Barnstaple, an aircraft hangar of a place with every conceivable item of army surplus you could ever, ever need.

Any such place in Cardiff?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 16, 2006)

Planning for the 4th world war already, KBT? 

All I know of are the dodgy one at the top of City Road with fuck all in stock apart from wellies (size 6), and the one in the arcade on Queen St, the arcade next to the travel agents before TK Maxx. It's not much cop either, and seems more interested in the goth audience than people looking for army surplus.

I'd be pleased to be disabused of my knee-jerk Cardiff pessimism


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah - i've been to all them and they're dissapointing!

Where are the bizzare and obscure uniforms, the cases that once held god knows what, the cookers, the ropes, the ration packs?

You'll all want to come to my basement bunker when it all kicks off, and I'll be defending it with a BB gun from city rd.

(Not really - heading up to the green man tomorrow and need a pan and stuff like that)






			
				Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Planning for the 4th world war already, KBT?
> 
> All I know of are the dodgy one at the top of City Road with fuck all in stock apart from wellies (size 6), and the one in the arcade on Queen St, the arcade next to the travel agents before TK Maxx. It's not much cop either, and seems more interested in the goth audience than people looking for army surplus.
> 
> I'd be pleased to be disabused of my knee-jerk Cardiff pessimism


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 16, 2006)

Is the one still there in the Mill lane arcade - they're all abit expensive now.

The City Rd one has some starnge stuff in it from time to time...but I reckon it's afront as usually it's bare..I reckon he sells guns really ( you just have to give him the nod )


----------



## Django's dad (Aug 16, 2006)

Maindy Barracks seems "Surplus" to me !!


----------



## llantwit (Aug 16, 2006)

The City Road one gets some good things in from time to time. He had some Bivvy Bags that were well cool. Didn't get one, though, and they all went. 
There are some pretty obscure uniforms in the shop at the top of Jacobs (plenty of fash memorabilia too if I remember right  ).


----------



## llantwit (Aug 16, 2006)

Django's dad said:
			
		

> Maindy Barracks seems "Surplus" to me !!


Lets do a midnight raid.
I'm right behind you.











In spirit.


----------



## Brockway (Aug 16, 2006)

Do they still sell borstal jackets and police trousers in Army and Navy stores? Essential gear for youthful punk rockers back in the day. The place in the Bear Arcade is about the best (and most travelled). Got a good selection of scary knives too for budding psychopaths.


----------



## Django's dad (Aug 17, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Lets do a midnight raid.
> I'm right behind you.
> 
> 
> ...





no.....I'm right behind you !!!!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 18, 2006)

everyones behind everyone


----------



## likesfish (Aug 18, 2006)

no point raiding a barracks looking for cool kit its either been flogged to surplus stores or on order thanks to the mods just in time policy


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> The City Road one gets some good things in from time to time. He had some Bivvy Bags that were well cool. Didn't get one, though, and they all went.
> There are some pretty obscure uniforms in the shop at the top of Jacobs (plenty of fash memorabilia too if I remember right  ).



City road ones ok. I would reommend their 'Dragon' steel toe capped boots - I've seen off 2 attempted muggers due to these. A kick in the head often offends the offenders.......


----------



## JenkinsEars (Aug 20, 2006)

What happened to that place by that dodgy porn shop in Caroline Street before it went all posh?


----------

